# Bass eats Gator



## Jim (Feb 18, 2007)

Revenge is always sweet!

https://s31.photobucket.com/albums/c385/Bassbelly/?action=view&current=hungryfish.flv


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow :shock: That was cool.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 19, 2007)

Jim,

That was cool, but they taste better cooked. :lol: 

D.R.


----------



## MARINE0341 (Feb 19, 2007)

Those things get huge! I saw one about 14-16 feet long on okeechobee a few years back!

Crazy!


----------

